# Wo stehen große Karpfen???



## Angel Andi (18. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich angle seit Kurzen an einer neuen Stelle. Sie ist direkt an einer Schilfkante und ist ca 1m tief. Dort habe ich schon sehr viele Karpfen um die 30 cm gefangen. Die meisten bissen auf Mais aus der Dose. Jetzt wollte ich mal mit Frolic einen großen fangen aber da hat ich nur Bisse keiner hat sich gehakt oder es waren nur Brassen. Nun meien Frage. Kann ich an solchen Stellen auch mit größere Karpfen rechnen (sind in dem Gewässer vorhanden) oder muß ich diese Prinzipiel woanders suchen? 
Wie bekomme ich die Weißfische vom Frolic weg? 
Hab keine Lust nur kleine zu fangen. Es müßen ja nicht die Riesen sein aber ab 40cm könnten sie schon sein.

​


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Natürlich ist es auch möglich an dieser Stelle mal einen größeren Karpfen zu überlisten.
Vorausgesetzt es gib da auch welche.
Benutze doch einfach mal einen anderen Köder zB Boilies und davon gleich zwei.
Damit hast du dann sicher nicht so viel Probleme wie mit Frolic.
Welche Montage benutzt du?
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Robbelt (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

hi angel andi...kommst ja auch aus bautzen  . wie heisst denn das gewässer in dem du angelst? ich kenn mich hier in der umgebung ganz gut aus. Dann kann ich dir sicher weiter helfen. In den letzten beiden jahren wurden in den kleineren gewässern in der umgebung (guttau,rachlau,tsp bautzen) so viele kleine karpfen besetzt, dass es nahezu unmöglich ist ohne boilies an die größeren heranzukommen. aber selbst die kleinen karpfen ab ca. 40cm würgen sich den Boilie oder Frolic runter.

vielleicht kennt man sich ja ;-)


----------



## Angel Andi (19. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

@Robbelt

ja das war in Guttau an der Neuen tongrube da hab ich am Tag 10 Stück gefangen und keiner war Maßig. Mit Boilie haben wirs auch schon probiert da warren aber nur kleine Bisse zu verzeichnen, also keiner der das ding runterbekommen hat.
Ja vieleicht haben wir uns schon gesehen. Wo angelst du immer? 


@Knurrhahn
Ich angle mit einer einfachen Schlaufenmontage wenn ich den Mais direkt am Haken anbiete und mit einer Selbsthakmontage (80g Festblei) für das Frolic. Große Karpfen hab ich schon ander Oberfläche gesehen. Gefangen hab ich aber noch keinen über 45cm.


----------



## CarpmasterFritz (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Hi Andy!

Was für Murmeln hast du denn benutzt?Ich angel immer mit zwanziger Boilies.
Der kleinste den ich darauf gefangen hab war fünf Pfund schwer und auch in dem Gewässer gab es Satzis.
Naja zwei Boilies is natürlich auch ne Variante aber da musste natürlich auch warten bis einer kommt der die runterbekommt.
Falls das an dem Gewässer erlaubt ist versuchs mal mit nem Safety Bolt Rig z.B. von Nash (bekommste aber auch günstiger bei weniger bekannten Firmen).
Tuste ne 80er Zip-Bomb dran.Die kann von kleinen Karpfen und Brassen nicht so leicht mitgeschleppt werden und du siehst nicht jeden Zupfer und ziehst nicht jedes mal die Montage wieder raus.
Safety Bolt Rig is natürlich ne Grundmontage aber ich nehm an du wirst ja nich mit Boilies an der Pose gefischt haben oder???


----------



## harti911 (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*



			
				CarpmasterFritz schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das an dem Gewässer erlaubt ist versuchs mal mit nem Safety Bolt Rig z.B. von Nash (bekommste aber auch günstiger bei weniger bekannten Firmen).


 
Gibt es Gewässer wo das verboten ist??? |kopfkrat 
Ich kenne eher Gewässer, wo das Safety Bolt Rig beim Karpfenangeln vorgeschrieben ist!
Also das würd mich mal echt interessieren, warum man das Rig verbieten sollte??? Oder hab ich da was verpasst??? #c


----------



## Robbelt (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

hi. jo, hab ich mir schon gedacht das du die neue tongrube guttau meinst. wie gesagt sind dort sehr viele kleine karpfen drin. aber ein karpfen ab 40cm sollte in jedem fall drin sein. die fängt man eigentlich an allen stellen. du darfst nur nicht zu weit werfen. maximal so ca. 15m. außerdem muss ich dazu sagen, dass dieses gewässer ein absolutes Nachtgewässer ist. Zumindest was die größeren karpfen angeht. Dann sind bei klarem himmel auf jeden fall in einer nacht so mindestens 5 karpfen über 45cm dabei und meistens auch einer über 70cm. ich habe dort noch nie einen größeren karpfen am tag gefangen. Am besten sind aber trotzdem die morgenstunden, kurz nach sonnenaufgang. aber es beisst eigentlich die ganze nacht durch.


----------



## Angel Andi (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

@Robbelt

Nachtangeln hat bei uns nicht den gewünschten erfolg gebracht. Da hab ich meinen ersten Karpfen erst um 5 Uhr gefangen. Das kann aber daran liegen das es sich in der Nacht stark abgekühlt hat. Hast du dort schonmal mit Schwimmbrot geangelt. In den frühen Morgenstunden ab 3 Uhr ist ja an der Wasseroberfläche die Hölle los.

@CarpmasterFritz

 Als Boilie hatten wir die größe 20mm aber da hatten wir nur Bisse aber keinen der das Ding eingesaugt hat. Wie sieht den so ein Safety Bolt Rig aus?


----------



## CarpmasterFritz (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

In unserem Gewässer sind sämtliche Festbleimontagen auch das Safety Bolt verboten!
@ Andy:
Das Safety bolt rig ist eine Montage mit eingehängtem Blei an einer Sollbruchstelle.
Verhakt sich der Fisch mit dem Blei an einer Stelle ziehst du kräftig und das Blei reisst aus der Montage aus.
Jetzt kannst du beruhigt weiterdrillen!
So sieht die aus:   http://www.carpland.co.uk/rigd3.gif
 nochmal: http://www.staribegej.co.yu/CarpSystem/Pictures/CS4.JPG

das blei wird in die kleine Öse eingehängt die du zwischen Wirbel und Anti-Tangle Tube (Plastikschlauch) sehen kannst!
Und das is ne Zip-Bomb:http://www.catch-company.de/images/medium/zip-bomb.jpg

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*



			
				CarpmasterFritz schrieb:
			
		

> In unserem Gewässer sind sämtliche Festbleimontagen ... verboten! ...



Na dann ist´s doch klasse, das Safety Bolt Rig und auch die üblichen Inliner sind ja eigentlich gar keine Festbleimontagen. 

Sondern sogenannte halbfeste Montagen, sprich der Fisch kann die gerissene Schnur durch das Blei oder den Bleiclip ziehen. 

PS: 
Trotzdem ziemlich eigenartige Regelung.


----------



## CarpmasterFritz (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Ohne Witz!Die spinnen sowieso bei uns im Verein!


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*



			
				CarpmasterFritz schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Witz!Die spinnen sowieso bei uns im Verein!



Nur mal interessehalber: Wie sieht denn dann Deine Grundmontage auf Karpfen aus?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Robbelt (20. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

also wir haben nachts immer super gefangen. ich war aber schon ne weile nicht mehr dort. am besten bissen sie bei wolkenlosem himmel. ich denke aber auch, dass deine stelle vielleicht etwas flach ist, denn mir ist bei meinem letzten ansitz dort aufgefallen, dass ich im gegensatz zu den früheren ansitzen wo ich fast alle fische auf der rute im flachen hatte, beim letzten ansitz alle bisse auf der rute in etwa 3m tiefe hatte. 

jo, in der morgen- und abenddämmerung sind die carpis dort immer extrem am rollen. aber mit schwimmbrot hab ichs noch nicht probiert. Rollen die karpfen auch über deiner futterstelle?

hast übrigens ne PN von mir


----------



## Angel Andi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Ja so eine ähnliche Montage hab ich auch beim Frolic angeln verwendet. Wußte nur nicht das die sich so nennt. Was ist den der Vorteil einer solchen Montage ausser das das Blei abreissen kann?
Ich werds mal im Tieferen versuchen. Mal sehen ob da mal einer an den Haken geht. Auserdem ist dort auch sehr viel Kraut, bis zur Oberfläche da ist es sowieso schwer einen Dicken durchzuziehen ohne das er ausschlitzt oder abreißt.


----------



## Robbelt (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

kraut? hat man eigentlich in der neuen tongrube kaum. bist du dir sicher das du in der neuen tongrube sitz und nicht in der alten. Sind da viele bäume drum rum oder nur der schilfgürtel? die alte tongrube ist nämlich extrem verkrautet.


----------



## Angel Andi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Die Neue Tongrube hat auch seit ca 2 Monaten Kraut bis zur Oberfläche am Ufer. Die alte ist natürlich mehr Verkrautet. 
Wir  waren heut bei den Sauwetter an der Alten Tongrube. Da hat glaub ich ein Wels auf mein Frolic gebissen. Zumindest hat ein Fisch die Angel ins Wasser gezogen und das nicht zarghaft und obwohl ich bei der Rolle den Freilauf auf hatte. Und jetzt kommts ich ziehe die Montage ein ohne hindernisse, der Fisch war ab und der Haken war abgebrochen. Das kann doch nicht bei einem Karpfen passieren. Oder? Die komplette Hakenspitze ist abgebrochen und das Haar hängt noch.


----------



## CarpmasterFritz (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Gut möglich das das ein Wels war!
@Robbelt: Ich mach trotzdem Festblei.


----------



## Robbelt (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

jap...in der alten sind ein paar dicke welse drin. aber das kann genauso ein karpfen gewesen sein. was hattest du für haken? firma? bei billigen haken kann das schon vorkommen das die ein karpfen zerbricht oder nen graskarpfen oder so, von denen sind dort auch massig drin. 
jo ich war schon ne ganze weile nicht mehr an der neuen grube. war mehr am stausee auf karpfen und aal.


----------



## Angel Andi (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Wo warst du da am Stausee? Dort hatte ich auf Friedfisch noch keinen erfolg. 
Nur Hecht und Barsch konnt ich dort bis jetzt überlisten. 
Leider kann ich dir nicht sagen von welcher Firma der haken war, weis ich leider nichtmehr. Aber normal müßte doch die Schnur reißen. Außerdem war ich ja nochnichtmal an der Rute, der Fisch war schon weg wo ich dei Rute in die Hand bekommen habe.


----------



## Robbelt (21. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

ich war in burk in der bucht rechts neben dem fkk-strand. aber du kannst genauso in dahlowitz angeln. Dort hatten wir in der nacht recht viele karpfen auf boilie. die waren alle zwischen 50 und 70 cm.
naja wenn du zum karpfenangeln haken von nash,fox,owner oder so holst kannst eigentlich nichts falsch machen. Ich würd auf keinen fall irgendwlche billigen nehmen. Wenn der Haken nicht richtig im fischmaul sitzt kann der abbrechen. ist mir in meiner angelanfangszeit auch passiert, dass mir billige haken gebrochen sind...naja man lernt draus.
Hat dein freilauf nicht funktioniert? du angelst doch sicher mit ner festbleimontage oder? wie schwer war das blei?


----------



## Angel Andi (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Ich weis auch nicht was da mit dem Freilauf los war. Kann mir nur vorstellen das er nicht richtig funktioniert hat weil ich so einen elektonischen Bissanzeiger für den Rutenblank habe. Am FKK waren wir auch schon den ganzen Tag kein einziger Biss. Trotz anfüttern. Die Haken werd ich mir dann lieber doch von Markenherstellern holen. Was nimmst du für eine Rute für die Carps?


----------



## Robbelt (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

ne, ich meine die bucht rechts neben dem fkk. dort haben wir sehr gut gefangen...aber halt keine großen. die karpfen waren aber auch recht nah am ufer so ca. 30-40m. man könnte sich da ja auch mal zusammen hinsetzen ;-).
Ich hab die Spro Proton Carp mit 2 3/4 lbs. Die Rute gibts aber glaub ich nicht mehr zu kaufen. Die hab ich nun schon 3 Jahre und bin ganz zufrieden. Die hat ne sehr schöne Aktion.


----------



## Angel Andi (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Ich angle bis jetzt noch mit ner feederrute. Eine Karpfenrute hab ich mir bis jetzt nochnicht zugelegt. Wo ist der Vorteil einer Karpfenrute oder langt erstmal eine Feeder?


----------



## Robbelt (22. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

der vorteil von karpfenruten ist, dass man höhere wurfweiten erzielen kann und mit schwereren bleien (z.b. für selbsthakmontage etwa 100g) besser bzw. überhaupt werfen kann. das ist mit einer feeder-rute nicht möglich. Außerdem ist es mit einer Karpfenrute durch das starke Rückgrat leichter einen großen Fisch im Drill zu parieren ohne angst um sein gerät zu haben. feederruten haben hauptsächlich eine spitzenaktion karpfenruten hingegen meist eine durchgängige aktion. An deiner Stelle würd ich mir auf jeden Fall Karpfenruten kaufen da du ja wie es scheint öfters auf Karpfen angeln willst. Die Feederruten eignen sich nicht so gut für größere Karpfen denke ich.

So bin jetzt erstmal ne Woche im Urlaub am Scharmützelsee Zander ärgern |supergri #h


----------



## Angel Andi (23. Juli 2005)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Viel spaß beim Zanderangeln. Ich hoffe du hast erfolg. Werds mir überlegen mit der Karpfenrute.


----------



## carp123 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

hey ich gehe öfters an einen weiher und angle dort mit mais auf dem grund es beißen meisten ganz kleine karpfen 20cm obwohl da große karpfen drin sind die fängt man nicht auch mit boilie bekommt man keinen einzigen biss wisst ihr vlt wo dran es liegt?

mfg


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*



carp123 schrieb:


> hey ich gehe öfters an einen weiher und angle dort mit mais auf dem grund es beißen meisten ganz kleine karpfen 20cm obwohl da große karpfen drin sind die fängt man nicht auch mit boilie bekommt man keinen einzigen biss wisst ihr vlt wo dran es liegt?
> 
> mfg


 

Hi an welchen Weiher gehst du denn???

Gruss CF


----------



## carp123 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

an nen privatweiher


----------



## carphunter14 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

vlt musst du mit frolic anfüttern


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Aber nicht der Weiher in Hüttersdorf???


----------



## carphunter14 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

ne das is der weiher in michelbach


----------



## carp123 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

wie kommst du auf hüttersdorf


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Hatte an dem Weiher( Hüttersdorf) das gleiche Prob. daher ,war einfach eine Vermutung!!

Aber hast recht bei euch gibt es viele Privatgewässer!!

Frolic ist ok ,2 stück aufs haar und evtl. noch aufpopen das geht fast immer!!

Wie lange und wieviel haste denn angefüttert??


----------



## carp123 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

so 4 tage ah an welchen weiher den in hüttersdorf ich komme aus hüttersdorf bin auch in dem verein.ich bin mal 15 weg


----------



## carp123 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

minuten


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Hatte da mal einen Angelkumpel( glaube der name war J. Biesel) mit dem war ich an dem Privatweiher der gehörte damals einen älteren Mann der einfach nur die Kohle kassiert hat und fertig .

Namen und so weiss ich leider nimmer ...

Eure Angelweihern in Hüttersdorf kenne ich war da mal als Gast ,aber schöne Anlage.


----------



## carp123 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

ja haste dort was gefange?


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Karpfen nur kleine soweit mich erinnern kann,aber gesehen haben wir da schon grosse Exemplare ,wenn auch nicht viele !!


----------



## carp123 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

ich bin dan mal weg petri heil große fänge


----------



## Carp_fisher (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

Viel Erfolg
 kannst ja mal berichten was bei euch da oben an Karpfen gefangen wird.

Petri 

Gruss CF


----------



## carphunter1678 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wo stehen große Karpfen???*

ich angle an einem privat gewässer und hab was festgestellt undzwar das die richtig großen karpfen nur auf köder wie z.b mais  die auf dem haken sitzen mit hair rig fange ich eigentlich da nur die karauschen und kleinen karpfen bis 40 cm könnt ihr mir sagen woran das liegen könnte


----------

